# ever heard of this?



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i talked to a guy on chagrin today and he said supposedly in spring the ohio dnr stocks browns in paine creek. anyone can verify that? i am quite skeptical


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I have not spoken with anyone at ODNR, but every resource I could find stated that Browns were only stocked in the Mad, Clear Creek, and Clear Fork.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

The one off the Grand?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

ya the one off grand. apparently the guy i talked to got mistaken info because as many times as i have been there, no browns there


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I used to fish Paine Creek quite often, I've never caught, seen, or even heard about browns being in there. 

Jeremy


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I love that place though. Fished it this summer just a beautifulstretch . Water was way too high to be there. Didn't catch anything caught some smallmouth the year before there. But I really do enjoy fishing paine creek regardless of what might be in there, and I try to get there once or twice a year.
Janus


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i think they stock rainbows there,like they do in the rocky


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Brian, Paine creek has a certain magical quality about it. It is beautiful there. I've never fished at the Falls, I need to get back up there sometime and fish that hole.

J.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

jkurtz7 I know.. I wrote about my first time there saying that I wouldn't be suprised if a unicorn walked out of the woods and shot a rainbow out of it's @ss..

From what I heard it's worth a try when the water is high in the Grand for steelhead..but what do I know.I'm not really a man of steel. 

Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well you can always come down here and get into some big bows and browns if there aren't any in Paine Creek! I like to fish the creek someday myself.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Janus said:


> jkurtz7 I know.. I wrote about my first time there saying that I wouldn't be suprised if a unicorn walked out of the woods and shot a rainbow out of it's @ss..
> 
> From what I heard it's worth a try when the water is high in the Grand for steelhead..but what do I know.I'm not really a man of steel.
> 
> Janus


I like your analogy, it fits. 
The only times I ever fished it was in the winter for steel. I'd like to get up there though during late spring, or early summer to fish it. We might have to make a day of it or something.

Jeremy


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I fish the stream a lot. the stream has lost a little bit of the shine, it was hotspotted in the steelhead forum last spring. and as such, I didnt know it but went down there the day after, and it was loaded up with people. since then garbage is a regular site down there, as it was never a problem before. 

I've caught one brown out of there, a big one, too. 25-26 inches I bet. a stocker from pa or ny. never seen another one caught from there. 

I like it because I let my dog run loose out there. and it bothers no-one. well, not much. we hike waaay up. fishing it can be tough, ever riffle can hold a fish. the lifters know this too though.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, you have to walk a ways up stream on Paine to get away from the hoards.
Most stay close enough to the parking lot. I would think that it would be fun to fish after the steel have left, it shouldn't get too much pressure then.

Jeremy


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

jkurtz7 said:


> Yep, you have to walk a ways up stream on Paine to get away from the hoards.
> Most stay close enough to the parking lot. I would think that it would be fun to fish after the steel have left, it shouldn't get too much pressure then.
> 
> Jeremy


to me any river is funner to fish after the steel have left. I went all summer at my spots and only seen a guy out there one time! had the river all to myself all summer. now comes steelie time and everyone comes out of nowhere! its like where the heck were you all this time? lol. but steel fishing is fun to if ya can find a hole thats not very crowded. I like to have room to cast and walk the rivers some and not stand shoulder to shoulder with people. now I just gotta do some more leg work to get away from the crowded areas. guess it all comes with the steelhead experience..


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

jkurtz7 said:


> Yep, you have to walk a ways up stream on Paine to get away from the hoards.
> Most stay close enough to the parking lot. I would think that it would be fun to fish after the steel have left, it shouldn't get too much pressure then.
> 
> Jeremy


theres very few decent holes in paine. between the grand and paine falls, theres 2 of them, and that includes the hole below paine falls. simply put, theres nothing there. its too shallow and mostly shale.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I've caught fish there in the summer. I like the hike regardless..


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

paine is fun all time of year this is my 2nd year fishing it and there is a lot more than 2 good holes in there, you just have to walk it and take a chance if something looks good. never caught a steelie there but this summer there were some smallies in there


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Patricio said:


> theres very few decent holes in paine. between the grand and paine falls, theres 2 of them, and that includes the hole below paine falls. simply put, theres nothing there. its too shallow and mostly shale.


It's not always about numbers of fish, sometimes it's just about being out in a special place. Paine is special, just because it's rather unique. I'm well aware that it's a shale stream, and there really is more than just 2 holes. 

Jeremy


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Well said Jeremy there are times I could care less about catching a fish...sometimes I have no choice.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't mind getting :S but... I like catching fish more. getting :S is just part of the sport. unless your mepps that is... mepps doesn't get skunked cause well... hes mepps...  lol. I just like being out there on the river away from it all. its relaxing in itself and gets your mind off the world and onto fishing for some :B instead!! come on river! clear up! I am itching to go out already!


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

darn straight you guys! i would pick fewer crowds over high hookup rate, just because i love to explore and enjoy the nature. this summer i fished much of chagrin, caught some nice fish(15" and 16" smallies), found some gorgeous views, and had a chance for solitude. also fished payne creek and caught a 11" rainbow on a nymph. saw another one a bit bigger, but it got away...kinda strange in mid june, probably a stocked fish, looked kinda skinny. and ya payne has more than two holes, it is all about how you approach em before spooking


----------

